# New Years Eve South



## LadyJ

Hi All,

Would there be any interest in a New Years Eve Meet down South i.e. Southsea in Hampshire. I have been in touch with Southsea Leisure Park Southsea Hampshire and they say we are quite welcome to come, a few of our members did go there last year and found it most enjoyable.

The camping price is £16 per night if you book 3 or more nights then you get a 5% discount.

There is a New Years Eve Hot Buffet and Disco in the club house which is £25pp so not cheap and unfortunately NO children allowed.

To book camping phone 02392 735070

I have set it up as a meet because everybody will have to book themselves in at Southsea and also book their own tickets with the bar.

To book for New Years Eve phone 02392 816413 and ask for Colin or Jenny

Please post on here if interested

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## motorhomer2

Hello Jackie

We have ben discussing what we want to do Christmas & the New 
thought we might do something totally different ths year & spend one or both in the mhome. So yes we may be interested.


Motorhomer2


----------



## Spacerunner

Hi Jaqui, would quite like to repeat last New Year's 'do'. We had a great time.
Fantastic food and as much as you can eat!!


----------



## LadyJ

2 possibles then so far :lol: 

any more interested in the above :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## pepe

count us in, is there plenty of pitches available


----------



## LadyJ

3 Possibles then :roll: not exactly going down a bunch is it :lol: I know its a bit on the expensive side but they wouldn't do it any cheaper for us I did ask  

Pepe there are plenty of spaces at the moment :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja

Jacquie
We could be interested. Need to check a few things first.

Sonja


----------



## LadyJ

Great Sonja keep me posted :lol: 4 possibles :lol: 

You know we could always go to the nearest pub don't have to do the Club disco bit :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All,

Southsea Leisure have just informed me that children are NOT allowed at the New Years Eve Party.



Jacquie


----------



## solentviews

Now where you gonna go Jacquie?!  
Ian


----------



## LadyJ

I have now added this to the meet calender so those of you that are going can add your names.



Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

Since we've got heating now, we'd be interested!  

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi

_Southsea Leisure have just informed me that children are NOT allowed at the New Years Eve Party.
_

Typical, you would not get that at a family holiday camp on the costa del sol. Spain loves families. I can understand children not being welcome at a top hotel but a campsite! Oh well. Anyone for The Costas :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## bognormike

would love to, Jac, but can't commit to anything atm  . May be too late if we do a last minute, we could park along the sea front, I suppose! :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Geraldandannie hope you can make it bring your dancing shoes and you won't need heating :lol: 


Hi Mike we might join you on the seafront we could have a beach party :lol: 


Any more interested in this meet if so add your names to the meets list.



Jacquie


----------



## THEPOET

Hi Jacquie,

I might be interested. I and a group of friends normally tag on to a C&CC MCS rally over New Year. This year, however, it seems few are holding rallies and those that are, are booked.

As you have posted this as a meet, on a commercial site, does that bar non MHF members from attending? My group consists of 5 poss 6 MH's, one of whom will be away in the States. So potentially there could be 4 to 5 additions. The fact of no kids is a plus, but the cost may put them off. 

Your thoughts please? :BIG: 

Pete


----------



## smurfinguk

*new years evehi*

hi there 
just suggested to hubby that we might go. Need to check a few things first but it would certainly be a new way for us to celebrate New Year

will be in touch

Smurf


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Smurf,

Hope you can make it sure beats sitting in the house :lol: I do know the 3 on the list have now definately booked and tickets for the evening do should be available within the next couple of weeks. Anymore interested?


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi THEPOET Pete sorry I missed your post earlier, anybody is welcome as you all have to book yourselves the more the merrier :lol: if you could pm me when you have booked and let me know how many of you there are we will know how many to look out for if you see what I mean :roll: :lol: as you say it is a triffle expensive :roll: . As yet I have only booked for the camping not the evening do, but the others have booked for both, we may do the evening do though :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All,

We now have 9 vans attending this meet as ThePoet is bringing 3 friends any more like to join us for New Year at Southsea if so be quick in booking


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only 8 weeks to New Years Eve folks any more going to join us at Southsea :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I have just rung Colin at Southsea and he says he only has room for 20 more folks for the New Years Eve do so if you are thinking of coming please be quick and book it.

Colin has very kindly said he will place us all together either on one big table or 2 tables in the same area.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more coming to Southsea :?: only 6 weeks to go :lol: and not many spaces available for the New Year Bash so if you are coming get booking NOW and add yourself to the meets list.




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

No body else want to join us then  oh well at least with only 18 folks there I shall be able to remember who every body is :lol: hopefully.

If any body else fancy's joining us please be quick and book and add yourselves to the meets list.



Jacquie


----------



## DJP

hi Jacquie
Any room left? and which 3 nights is it?

30/31/1st or 31/01/02?

Dennis


----------



## LadyJ

HI Dennis,

As far as I am aware there is still room at the inn :lol: and site, some of us are booked in from 29th to 2nd but its entirely up to you what dates you book. If you are coming I would get booking soon as possible.



Jacquie


----------



## Heritage

We would like to go, Barbara is just working out the dates we can tack on and then we will book with the site tomorrow.

Roy & Barbara


----------



## LadyJ

Great Roy and Barbara,

Do tell Colin on the bar number you want to be seated with the Motohorme Gang i.e.Gardner, Walker, etc.
We will look forward to meeting you both there. Could you pm me with your Surname Please and add yourself to the meets list when you have booked. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja

Hi Jacquie

Have booked gravel pitch for the two of us and the dog for 30th - 2nd and also the meal on New Years Eve. Have asked that we sit with the MH crew. Will add our name to the meet.

Sonja


----------



## LadyJ

Great Sonja look forward to seeing you both there.


Jacquie


----------



## thedoc

We're signed up with the site and the buffet/disco. Only been out once in our MH so far and where was it? - Southsea, of course. Torrential rain and gale force winds, so here's hoping the New Year will be better!! 

Look forward to mixing with some MHF people and getting a few tips on MH life.

Andy & Kevin


----------



## THEPOET

Hi Jacquie,

Have sent you a PM re; Southsea.

Pete.


----------



## LadyJ

thedoc

Great look forward to meeting you Kevin & Andy at Southsea, can't promise the weather will be any better but will try my best to make it bearable :lol: 



THEPOET

Thanks Pete have replied to your pm.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I have just put some piccys of the Southsea meet in the gallery, please add to it if you have any photos.

Thanks for a lovely time we really enjoyed it hope to see you all during 2008


Jac & John


----------



## Spacerunner

Back from a second NYE's at Southsea, which was up to its previous high standard. Weather was very variable, raging gale on Friday to balmy sunshine on Sunday. Despite fighting a severe(?) case of man-flu managed to haul myself and Missus to the main event on New Year's Eve. The function room was all layed out pukka with choice of cutlery, glassware, party hats, poppers etc. A help-yourself hot and cold buffet was provided from eight o'clock to eleven, the food was very good and almost everyone went round for seconds. I had the beef curry, and I'm told that the fresh, whole salmon was wonderful. Music was provided by the campsite's tamed DJ, and even to my classically trained ears :roll: was was very acceptable, we were still able to maintain a conversation at reasonable levels. Highlight of the evening was John can't-dance-till-I've-had-this-pint-glass-surgically-removed escorting Jaqui for a very classy jive on the dance floor. I'm sure that there will be many pics of the event. We all had a great time and will almost certainly be repeating again in December 2008.


----------



## THEPOET

Spacerunner said:


> Back from a second NYE's at Southsea, which was up to its previous high standard. Weather was very variable, raging gale on Friday to balmy sunshine on Sunday. Despite fighting a severe(?) case of man-flu managed to haul myself and Missus to the main event on New Year's Eve. The function room was all layed out pukka with choice of cutlery, glassware, party hats, poppers etc. A help-yourself hot and cold buffet was provided from eight o'clock to eleven, the food was very good and almost everyone went round for seconds. I had the beef curry, and I'm told that the fresh, whole salmon was wonderful. Music was provided by the campsite's tamed DJ, and even to my classically trained ears :roll: was was very acceptable, we were still able to maintain a conversation at reasonable levels. Highlight of the evening was John can't-dance-till-I've-had-this-pint-glass-surgically-removed escorting Jaqui for a very classy jive on the dance floor. I'm sure that there will be many pics of the event. We all had a great time and will almost certainly be repeating again in December 2008.


Hear Hear! Great time had by all

Pete


----------



## Heritage

Just arrived home from the NYE meet at Southsea and visiting family in Surrey. Had a great NYE with everybody from the MHF that was there, great food, great atmosphere and even nicer people.

Happy New Year to all.

Roy & Barbara


----------



## Ginamo

It was an excellent weekend and a great evening. Would certainly look foward to the same again next year. The Buffet and entertainment were worth every penny.

Great choice Jaquie. 

Gina and Alec.


----------

